# Philadelphia guppy rescue



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

A friend of mine who knows how much I love fish texted me today to ask what she could do about a "friend" who's planning to "get rid of" (probably flush) perfectly healthy guppies because they don't want to take care of them anymore. I'd take them in myself, but I'm out of the country for a month. Does anyone in the area have space to adopt a guppy tank and save these poor fish?


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

How many guppies are there? Do they come with everything? Is it free? How big is the tank? Is it heated and filtered? Are the guppies all one gender? Sorry for all the questions, but I'm in the area and I've never kept guppies but I'd love to save them. I'm not saying I can or will, but I'll definitely think on it since I'm in the area.


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

I sent my friend all your questions and hopefully I'll hear back tomorrow!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds good!


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ugh, so this person sounds terrible and I'm glad I don't know them myself. No equipment or supplies included, didn't sound like they were able to give an exact number of fish, and one's pregnant so it's a mix of sexes.

The worst thing is I have an old 15 gallon, filter, and heater, I'd totally set them up either to keep them myself or for someone else to adopt, I'm just not there and these poor fish are probably going to be killed because they're inconvenient before I get back.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Aw man! If the supplies were included I probably would've taken them. Can you ask her to keep them till you get back or something?


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey, I'm back! My computer died, plus the whole friend-of-a-friend communication chain broke down slightly over Christmas. Anyway, we did manage to convince her to keep the fish until I got home. So they'll now come with a tank, and a heater and filter, although the heater and filter might not be strong enough for the number of fish/size of tank...need to figure that part out. Are you still up for taking them? The tank has a divider (left over from when it was my betta tank) so the males and females can be separated without needing a whole second setup. I'll PM you in case you're not watching this thread anymore.


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

UPDATE: moodynarwhal wasn't able to take any of these guys in in the end. Does anyone else have room? I can drive them anywhere within a 2 or 3-hour drive of Philadelphia!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I really wish I was closer to you. I live all the way up North.. Literally!


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

ThatFishThough said:


> I really wish I was closer to you. I live all the way up North.. Literally!


The north pole? That might be difficult. 

I am willing to ship them if I can't find anyone local, though. Probably want to wait until it gets a bit warmer, but it's a possibility.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL Not that far!  North Dakota.


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

ThatFishThough said:


> LOL Not that far!  North Dakota.


Well, the only other offer I have right now is from someone in Colorado. If I'm shipping one lot out it's just as easy to do two. Would you be interested if I can send them to you? I think I have 6 females and 2 males that aren't currently spoken for.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

A few minutes ago I went to feed my fish (community tank) only to find my remaining 3 guppies dead. :/ I would still take them, but I don't want to rescue your guys (or girls) only to have them die here. I'll probably watch this tank for a few days to try to find out what is wrong. If all the other fish act okay, I'll take them. If, between now and then, you have someone else to take them, go ahead.


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sounds good. I'm sorry about your guppies.


----------



## luckyladybug001 (Jan 12, 2018)

hello, I will take the guppies. I have a 39 gallon community tank with, tetras and neons and a few guppies already. Im in Florida.


----------

